
Show HN: Our spinoff startup, WAYWT.com - DanBlake
http://waywt.com
======
DanBlake
Been working on this for a bit over 6 months. Its a spinoff of our main site,
[http://everydaycarry.com](http://everydaycarry.com) which is a place where
you can find what different people carry with them every day. We figured the
format would work just as well for mens fashion.

------
BorisMelnik
is it for men only? either way, cool I'm a fan of /r/edc

